# Frozen Whole Shrimp



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Will be down in 2+ weeks for enjoyment. Wondering if I bought whole shrimp up here, from the gulf if it would be wise to freeze them in water with salt. Not tiger shrimp from Asia. The posts I have read look promising but a rainy means not fishing. Thanks for any help...............
Kim:fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing:opcorn:


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

You don't need to freeze in water just pack in sea salt


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, just pack em in sea salt and they will be good for a very long time.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

rabbitdog2 said:


> You don't need to freeze in water just pack in sea salt


I've been told to use the non iodized sea salt, don't really know why, but I listen to the ones who know better. Take the shell of, cut them to 1/2" pieces (or so) & salt on over night & Fish On!!
They get a little rubbery & stay on the hook alot better. Can't wait til I practice what I preach alot more!


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the help. We have non-iodized sea salt. Buying whole shrimp up here in NY before heading down. Have bought whole shrimp down there by the roadside and going to GC Pier. Never did too well on them..............
Kim:fishing:


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Canning salt works great. There is a post in the bible about salting shrimp. They work great and stay on the hook better. They might not work the best for pomps but everything else seems to like them. I would salt them about a week before I left. You need to keep them in the fridge untill you leave and shake them up once in a while. About a pound of shrimp and a box of canning salt works good in one of those reusable containers big enough to hold it. Once salted you don't need to keep them cold.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have caught good many pomps with salted shrimp. I would rather have sandfleas but the shrimp works good too just tip it with a piece of blood worm fish bites.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I bought whole shrimp up here yesterday. Salting up tonight and may throw some "juice" on a few. Keeping the heads to try my luck with them ib the surf. Thanks.
Kim


----------



## jry2598 (Jul 25, 2013)

I finally had the chance to try my salted shrimp this spring for whiting. I can say it is better than fresh shrimp. No mess and they keep their color really good. Caught so many whiting when other had to keep baiting their hooks cause of soft fresh shrimp being thrown off or the fish keep stripping them off. Salted shrimp is the way to go.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

GREAT to hear that. Which pier??? Hope I'm making enough for the time we are down there. Would be the 1st time I would run out of bait..
Kimopcorn::fishing:


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I salted some shrimp as suggested here. Tweaked the recipe a little. Also put some fish in salt just in case. Question is do you leave the salt on after the 2 weeks or brush it off or rinse it off?? I hear fishing is slow there and want the salted bait to produce as expected. 11 days and counting................
Kim:fishing::fishing:opcorn:


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Salting shrimp is going to be my new thing to try this year. I avoid fresh shrimp as any pinfish within 50 miles seems to find mine and strip it. Ding, ding, ding......Gone.
Salting it to a rubbery mass might be the ticket. I also had a thought about trying some on my food dehydrator. Same concept as salting. Shrimp Jerky! Anything to keep it on the hook. Might try a side by side who knows?


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I also surf fish while down there. Fresh or thawed shrimp will fly off the hook while be casted. Plus get beat up pretty good in the suds or waves.
Kim


----------

